# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Paulo Coelho: Tradhtia bashkëshortore frymëzoi librin tim

## Xhuxhumaku

*Paulo Coelho: Tradhtia bashkëshortore frymëzoi librin tim*

Nga Redaktor {28/08/2014}
Paulo Coelho, shkrimtari brazilian që ka shitur mbi 150 milionë kopje dhe adhurohet që prej presidentit kinez Xi JinPing e deri te Madonna,së fundmi ka publikuar në anglisht librin e 16-të, me titull Adultery, që në shqip i bie Tradhtia bashkëshortore, i frymëzuar nga ndjekësit e tij në media sociale dhe Alfred Kinsey. Libri bën fjalë për një gazetare në moshë të mesme, e cila hyn në një aferë shkatërruese me një politikan të cilin e interviston. Shkrimtari 67-vjeçar ka thënë për The Australian që libri i tij është inspiruar nga përcjellësit e vet në rrjetin social Facebook, që janë 22 milionë dhe ata në Twitter, të cilët janë 9 milionë.

Coelho gjithashtu rrëfeu se për të shkruar librin ka ndjekur shembullin e librit të Alfred Kinsey, që shkroi dy libra për seksualitetin tek meshkujt dhe femrat në vitin 1948.
Origjina e librit është nga raporti i Kinsey-t. Kur doli libri i tij, amerikanët u ndjenë shumë të lehtësuar, kështu që mendova se edhe unë mund të bëj diçka të njëjtë për mbi 30 milionë njerëz në rrjetet sociale,  ka thënë Coelho.
Pasi bëri një postim për depresionin në faqen e tij, Coelho vërejti që shumica e njerëzve ishin ankuar për tradhtinë bashkëshortore si shkaktare e depresionit. Në këtë intervistë Coelho gjithashtu pranoi se ai dhe bashkëshortja e tij e katërt, të dy kanë tradhtuar dhe janë pajtuar me këtë fakt. I lindur në Rio de Janeiro, Coelho u bë i famshëm në mbarë botën për librin e tij Alkimisti, që shiti mbi 65 milionë kopje dhe ende qëndron në listën e bestsellerëve në New York Times. Ndërkaq, Adultery tashmë është publikuar në 30 vende të botës.

Mapo online.

----------


## "Blini

Ky artikull eshte komercial, dhe nuk hedh drite mire mbi brendine e librit. Me sa lexova une, linja kryesore e rrefimit eshte disi siperfaqsore, dhe kur kerkon dicka me ne thellesi, nuk gjen shume gjera te tjera me peshe. Peshen me te madhe se vete ngjarja kryesore ne qender te librit e zene kalimet krejtesisht politike qe Coelho ka thurur vende - vende. Duke lexuar kete liber te krijohet lehte pershtypja sikur autori ka perdorur ngjarjen kryesore si shkak per te shprehur ide qe nuk propagandohen me shumice politikisht, apo qe kane goxha piper. Nuk besoj se ai vertet ka pasur kete synim, por se vepra e tij ka marre kete forme pasi mund te kete tentuar te mbushe skeletin e librit edhe me copeza shkrimesh e mendimesh te pakompletuara qe kane zene pluhur neper cepat e rafteve te studios se tij. Nuk me shijoi kushedi se cfare si liber ne teresi, por kishte edhe flete interesante neper te. Ka shume mundesi qe ky liber te gjeje mbeshtetje ne media, jo vetem prej fames se autorit, por edhe sepse zbaton formula morali qe jane te pelqyeshme dhe te pranueshme per shoqerine, ku heroina ben zgjedhjen e duhur duke mos prishur familjen ne fund te romanit, dhe jep shembull pozitiv per ato qe kane humbur rrugen... Ne fakt, nje femer e pjekur, qe ka kaluar eksperienca te ngjashme me "heroinen" e librit, do te mund te gjykonte me saktesi me te madhe nese vertet Coelho ka arritur te tregoje mjeshteri mendore duke e pasqyruar me syte e tij mashkullore realisht dramen e brendshme te heroines femer.

----------

